# الفحوصات التدميرية واللاتدميرية



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى تزويدي بكتاب يتضمن انواع الفحوصات التدميرية واللاتدميرية
باللغة العربية
و لكم جزيل الشكر​


----------

